# Oh boy jersey...hanna is coming



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

weather.gov 
National Weather Service

Watches, Warnings & Advisories
Local weather forecast by "City, St" or zip code 
One product issued by NWS for: Highland Park NJ
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Flood Watch
FLOOD WATCH
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
424 PM EDT THU SEP 4 2008

DEZ001-MDZ008-NJZ008>010-012-013-015>019-PAZ067>071-050300-
/O.CON.KPHI.FA.A.0009.080906T1600Z-080907T1000Z/
/00000.0.ER.000000T0000Z.000000T0000Z.000000T0000Z.OO/
NEW CASTLE-CECIL-MORRIS-HUNTERDON-SOMERSET-MIDDLESEX-
WESTERN MONMOUTH-MERCER-SALEM-GLOUCESTER-CAMDEN-
NORTHWESTERN BURLINGTON-CHESTER-MONTGOMERY-BUCKS-DELAWARE-
PHILADELPHIA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WILMINGTON...ELKTON...MORRISTOWN...
FLEMINGTON...SOMERVILLE...NEW BRUNSWICK...FREEHOLD...TRENTON...
PENNSVILLE...GLASSBORO...CAMDEN...CHERRY HILL...MOORESTOWN...
MOUNT HOLLY...WEST CHESTER...NORRISTOWN...DOYLESTOWN...MEDIA...
PHILADELPHIA
424 PM EDT THU SEP 4 2008

...FLOOD WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH
LATE SATURDAY NIGHT...

THE FLOOD WATCH CONTINUES FOR

* PORTIONS OF NORTHERN DELAWARE...NORTHEAST MARYLAND...NEW
JERSEY AND SOUTHEAST PENNSYLVANIA...INCLUDING THE FOLLOWING
AREAS...IN NORTHERN DELAWARE...NEW CASTLE. IN NORTHEAST
MARYLAND...CECIL. IN NEW JERSEY...CAMDEN...GLOUCESTER...
HUNTERDON...MERCER...MIDDLESEX...MORRIS...NORTHWESTERN
BURLINGTON...SALEM...SOMERSET AND WESTERN MONMOUTH. IN
SOUTHEAST PENNSYLVANIA...BUCKS...CHESTER...DELAWARE...
MONTGOMERY AND PHILADELPHIA.

* FROM SATURDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH LATE SATURDAY NIGHT

* TROPICAL STORM HANNA IS LOCATED 200 MILES EAST OF THE BAHAMA
ISLANDS THURSDAY AFTERNOON. IT IS EXPECTED TO MOVE NORTHWEST
TONIGHT AND FRIDAY AND THEN ALONG THE MIDDLE ATLANTIC COAST
SATURDAY THROUGH SUNDAY. IT IS EXPECTED TO BRING 3 TO 5 INCHES
OF RAIN TO THE WATCH AREA SATURDAY INTO SATURDAY NIGHT. THESE
RAINFALL TOTALS HAVE THE POTENTIAL TO PRODUCE AREAS OF
FLOODING ACROSS THE AREA.

* IN THE FLOOD WATCH AREA... ROADS AND POOR DRAINAGE AREAS MAY



Get ready boys.....its going to be nasty!!!!!! Be safe saturday.........and mount those plows!

(Lets use this as a trail run for the winter!)


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

hey tim arn't you going to be inside all day drinking beer on the weekend LOL


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I didn't read anything about snow falling on icey's ice cream shop?:realmad:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Its going right over my house....Edison!









In the bullzeye for snow!









Blizzard Like conditions!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

mike psd;578510 said:


> hey tim arn't you going to be inside all day drinking beer on the weekend LOL


Lol.....mike i would give that about a 98% percent chance of happening....the 2% is if im 2 hung over from friday night!


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

if it gets to nasty for you u can hang out at my bagel shop. sorry no beer here but lots of dough


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

gkm;578520 said:


> if it gets to nasty for you u can hang out at my bagel shop. sorry no beer here but lots of dough


Why thankyou......i will use the bagels to sober up!:waving:If any1 run into trouble this weekend, let me kno! I can help you out!


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Just think if that rain was snow


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Latest report a cold front is coming down from Canada.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;578582 said:


> Latest report a cold front is coming down from Canada.


Ur getting to my sweet spot Gv!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

yeah, itll be a wash out this weekend. the one damn thing ive been looking forward to all year...truck pulls...are sunday morning, and i cant see that happening with 3-5" of rain predicted for us. maybe itll snow, because when they predict 3-5" of snow it rains....


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey Tim, you try that new "Enhanced Radar" on the accuweather pro site? its really sweet, you can make the screen HUGE, playback radar up tp 48 hours and have placemarks. You can also zoom in really far. Its pretty sweet!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

grandview;578582 said:


> Latest report a cold front is coming down from Canada.


NICE! Now if only the temp would drop like 50 degrees we'd be golden and frozen payup


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

grandview;578582 said:


> Latest report a cold front is coming down from Canada.


my town would still get no snow:realmad::realmad:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Never thought i would see this in my town.........Every1 is getting ready!
Icey move the ice cream to higher ground!


weather.gov 
National Weather Service

Watches, Warnings & Advisories
Local weather forecast by "City, St" or zip code 
3 products issued by NWS for: Edison NJ
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Tropical Storm Wind Warning
TROPICAL STORM HANNA LOCAL STATEMENT
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
1244 PM EDT FRI SEP 5 2008

...TROPICAL STORM WARNINGS NOW IN EFFECT...

.AT 11 AM EDT...1500 UTC...THE TROPICAL STORM WARNING FOR THE
UNITED STATES EAST COAST IS EXTENDED NORTHWARD TO SANDY HOOK NEW
JERSEY. A TROPICAL WARNING IS NOW IN EFFECT FROM GEORGIA
NORTHWARD ALONG THE ATLANTIC COAST TO SANDY HOOK NEW JERSEY...
INCLUDING ALL OF CHESAPEAKE BAY AND DELAWARE BAY. A TROPICAL STORM
WARNING MEANS THAT TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED OVER THE
WARNING AREA WITHIN THE NEXT 24 HOURS.

THE HURRICANE WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM NORTH OF EDISTO BEACH
SOUTH CAROLINA TO CURRITUCK BEACH LIGHT NORTH CAROLINA...
INCLUDING PAMLICO SOUND.

AT 1100 AM EDT...1500 UTC...A TROPICAL STORM WATCH IS IN EFFECT
FROM NORTH OF SANDY HOOK NEW JERSEY TO WATCH HILL RHODE ISLAND...
INCLUDING LONG ISLAND. A TROPICAL STORM WATCH MEANS THAT
TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS ARE POSSIBLE WITHIN THE WATCH AREA...
GENERALLY WITHIN 36 HOURS.

AT 1100 AM EDT...1500Z...THE CENTER OF TROPICAL STORM HANNA WAS
LOCATED NEAR LATITUDE 28.9 NORTH...LONGITUDE 79.2 WEST OR ABOUT
110 MILES...180 KM...EAST OF DAYTONA BEACH FLORIDA AND ABOUT
375 MILES ...600 KM...SOUTH-SOUTHWEST OF WILMINGTON NORTH
CAROLINA.

HANNA IS MOVING TOWARD THE NORTHWEST NEAR 20 MPH...32 KM/HR. A
TURN TOWARD THE NORTH IS EXPECTED LATER TODAY...WITH A TURN
TOWARD THE NORTHEAST AND AN INCREASE IN FORWARD SPEED EXPECTED ON
SATURDAY. ON THE FORECAST TRACK...THE CENTER OF HANNA WILL BE
NEAR THE SOUTHEAST COAST OF THE UNITED STATES THIS AFTERNOON AND
TONIGHT.

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS ARE NEAR 65 MPH...100 KM/HR...WITH HIGHER
GUSTS. ONLY SLIGHT STRENGTHENING IS FORECAST PRIOR TO LANDFALL...
ALTHOUGH IT IS STILL POSSIBLE FOR HANNA TO BECOME A HURRICANE.
WEAKENING IS EXPECTED AFTER LANDFALL. TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS
EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 315 MILES...510 KM FROM THE CENTER. ESTIMATED
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE IS 980 MB...28.94 INCHES.

HANNA IS EXPECTED TO PRODUCE RAINFALL ACCUMULATIONS OF 4 TO 7
INCHES FROM COASTAL SOUTH CAROLINA...NORTHWARD THROUGH NORTH
CAROLINA INTO CENTRAL VIRGINA...MARYLAND...AND SOUTHEASTERN
PENNSYLVANIA. ISOLATED MAXIMUM AMOUNTS OF 10 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE.
THE POTENTIAL FOR EXTREMELY HEAVY RAINFALL TOTALS AND FLASH
FLOODING WILL BE SIGNIFICANT FOR THE NORTHERN MID-ATLANTIC STATES
AND SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND AS HANNA ADVANCES NORTHWARD ON SATURDAY
AND SUNDAY.

NJZ001-007>010-012-015-017>019-PAZ067>071-061645-
/O.NEW.KPHI.TI.W.0001.080905T1644Z-080907T0300Z/
SUSSEX-WARREN-MORRIS-HUNTERDON-SOMERSET-MIDDLESEX-MERCER-
GLOUCESTER-CAMDEN-NORTHWESTERN BURLINGTON-CHESTER-MONTGOMERY-
BUCKS-DELAWARE-PHILADELPHIA-
1244 PM EDT FRI SEP 5 2008

...TROPICAL STORM WIND WARNING IN EFFECT UNTIL 11 PM EDT
SATURDAY...

...NEW INFORMATION...

THIS TROPICAL STORM WIND WARNING IS FOR AREAS WELL INLAND...AND
WAS ISSUED AROUND MIDDAY FRIDAY.

...AREAS AFFECTED...

THIS STATEMENT RECOMMENDS ACTIONS TO BE TAKEN BY PERSONS IN...
CENTRAL NEW JERSEY...NORTHERN NEW JERSEY...NORTHWEST NEW JERSEY...
SOUTHERN NEW JERSEY AND SOUTHEAST PENNSYLVANIA.

...WATCHES/WARNINGS...

IN ADDITION TO THE TROPICAL STORM WARNING...THERE IS ALSO A FLOOD
WATCH IN EFFECT. PLEASE LISTEN TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO OR GO TO
WEATHER.GOV ON THE INTERNET FOR MORE INFORMATION ABOUT THESE
ADDITIONAL HAZARDS.

...PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

RAINFALL AMOUNTS OF 4 TO 7 INCHES ARE EXPECTED ACROSS THE REGION
AS HANNA MOVES UP THE COAST. LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS ARE POSSIBLE.
RAIN IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN FRIDAY EVENING...THEN BECOME HEAVIER ON
SATURDAY. FLASH FLOODING OF SMALL STREAMS...CREEKS...AND URBANIZED
AREAS CAN BE EXPECTED ON SATURDAY AS A RESULT OF THIS HEAVY RAIN.
ISOLATED THUNDERSTORMS ARE ALSO POSSIBLE.

BE PREPARED TO MOVE TO HIGHER GROUND IF FLOODING BEGINS TO OCCUR.
DO NOT DRIVE THROUGH FLOOD WATERS. IF YOU ENCOUNTER ANY
FLOODING WHILE DRIVING...TURN AROUND.

...WINDS...

FREQUENT TROPICAL STORM FORCE WIND GUSTS OF AROUND 45 MPH...ARE
POSSIBLE BEGINNING SATURDAY MORNING AND LASTING INTO SATURDAY
EVENING.

...PROBABILITY OF HURRICANE/TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS...

THERE IS A 30 PERCENT CHANCE OF SUSTAINED TROPICAL STORM FORCE
WINDS OF 39 MPH OR GREATER ON SATURDAY. WIND GUSTS TO TROPICAL
STORM FORCE ARE MORE LIKELY.

...INLAND FLOODING...

RAINFALL AMOUNTS OF 4 TO 7 INCHES ARE EXPECTED ACROSS THE REGION
AS HANNA MOVES UP THE COAST. LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS ARE POSSIBLE.
RAIN IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN FRIDAY EVENING...THEN BECOME HEAVIER ON
SATURDAY. FLASH FLOODING OF SMALL STREAMS...CREEKS...AND URBANIZED
AREAS CAN BE EXPECTED ON SATURDAY AS A RESULT OF THIS HEAVY RAIN.
ISOLATED THUNDERSTORMS ARE ALSO POSSIBLE.

ON THE MAIN STEM DELAWARE RIVER...RISES OF UP TO 3/4 BANKFULL ARE
POSSIBLE. ON THE LOWER SCHUYLKILL RIVER NEAR PHILADELPHIA...RISES
UP TO NEAR BANKFULL ARE POSSIBLE.

...NEXT UPDATE...

THIS STATEMENT WILL BE UPDATED AROUND 600 PM THIS EVENING.


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

iceyman;579001 said:


> my town would still get no snow:realmad::realmad:


lets hope the snow / rain line stays south of dover and east of atlantic city this season!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I hope we get some emergency work!!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

stroker79;578783 said:


> Hey Tim, you try that new "Enhanced Radar" on the accuweather pro site? its really sweet, you can make the screen HUGE, playback radar up tp 48 hours and have placemarks. You can also zoom in really far. Its pretty sweet!


Thanks Doug, yeah im going to have to check that out. I discontinue my subscription for the Summer months. Im going to activate it in October. The radar does sound cool. 10:18am here in Edison....nothing...just cloudy!:waving: Humidy is up and dew points...its getting ready to pour!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

is the ice in the cooler tim ?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

nothing here timmy. just clouds and humidity. its 80* with 84% humidity and 76* dewpoint. gross


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

mike psd;579444 said:


> is the ice in the cooler tim ?


Mike we are going to ride this storm out...with 2 30's of miller........But in a serious note looks like the heavy rain is going to fall west of me...look out mike its going to pour!



06HD BOSS;579446 said:


> nothing here timmy. just clouds and humidity. its 80* with 84% humidity and 76* dewpoint. gross


Yeah dave its gross out....the atmopshere is so moist for this time of year, just a matter of time until the skys open up!:waving:


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

tim i got a chainsaw i'm not scared


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

hey tim, did you take care of all 3 steps? lol


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

mike psd;579452 said:


> tim i got a chainsaw i'm not scared


Thats the way to be mike...i hope the Levey's hold!


06HD BOSS;579453 said:


> hey tim, did you take care of all 3 steps? lol


I sure did dave...and a 4 step this morning.....in case this storm holds my fate...i will be happy....did you take care of storm prep?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;579473 said:


> I sure did dave...and a 4 step this morning.....in case this storm holds my fate...i will be happy....did you take care of storm prep?


negative. only step 1  lol. i was stuck in fair traffic till 12am! :angry:
check this out...discusting outside


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

thats how it is here 06.....cant wait til rain to cool things off...... the clouds are rolling in right now


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;579496 said:


> negative. only step 1  lol. i was stuck in fair traffic till 12am! :angry:
> check this out...discusting outside


Sorry to hear that man, yeah it sucks outside. Rain has just started here and wind in starting.



iceyman;579499 said:


> thats how it is here 06.....cant wait til rain to cool things off...... the clouds are rolling in right now


Any min now icey...be safe!

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USVA0731&enlarge=true&animate=true


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

it better get worse than this.,....looks like just another T storm to me


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

iceyman;579581 said:


> it better get worse than this.,....looks like just another T storm to me


I think this is going to be a bust for south jersey.....heavy rain will be north of monmouth county!:crying: Sorry icey


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Its getting nasty now....rain picking up and windy! Its coming


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

So far from what they said yesterday it isnt true, what else is new. It started raining heavy in the early moring. And stopped about 6 am ( today). It then started up about 3 hours ago. The wind has been wipping not near the 60+ that they were saying, but around 30. We are still in a flood watch until 8 am Sunday. I just heard the news and it said that it will pick up again over night, with heavy wind and thunder storms. I guess we will have to see. Stay safe out there.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Things pretty bad here....flooding everywhere and still coming down.....the winds have been strong also.........1000 post sweet...................:waving:


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Well Hanna's past me, winds have died and rain is gone. 

Congrats on the big K:salute:


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

The rain still hasn't let up since 3 pm. Have yet to see that 60+ wind though. Roads are flooded and my pool is over flowing.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

tls22;579698 said:


> Things pretty bad here....flooding everywhere and still coming down.....the winds have been strong also.........1000 post sweet...................:waving:


now i know why you started this thread tim  just some lite rain all day in pa no need to be scared tim


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

rain is just ending here. locally 5-7". thats more snow than we saw last year lol. filled the 12gallon shop vac 16 times in the basement


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

basher;579704 said:


> Well Hanna's past me, winds have died and rain is gone.
> 
> Congrats on the big K:salute:


Thanks basher....im glad u made out all right!


mike psd;579747 said:


> now i know why you started this thread tim  just some lite rain all day in pa no need to be scared tim


Just like what this winter will be like mike...all the heavy snow on i95


06HD BOSS;579842 said:


> rain is just ending here. locally 5-7". thats more snow than we saw last year lol. filled the 12gallon shop vac 16 times in the basement


Sorry to hear that dave....get enzo over to clean it up!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;579842 said:


> rain is just ending here. locally 5-7". thats more snow than we saw last year lol. filled the 12gallon shop vac 16 times in the basement


Dave if the was winter...and lets say we had a 12-1 ratio which is normal for our area! (12-1 means for every inch of liquid there is 12 inches of snow) You would have had 84 inches of snow!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;579981 said:


> ..... You would have had 84 inches of snow!


in 8 hours!!  lol


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;580484 said:


> in 8 hours!!  lol


That would have been some crazy snow.....enzo would be doing all the drives for 25 bucks


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;580488 said:


> That would have been some crazy snow.....enzo would be doing all the drives for 25 bucks


but he would explain it in a way to prove that he still makes money


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;580494 said:


> but he would explain it in a way to prove that he still makes money


Dave i will plow half the drive in netural so i save on gas....and this gets my foot in the door for the lawn.......fu*kin Minniti landscaping


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

I have no idear how I came across those Minutty's vids on you tube, but that worker couln't get that stump out of the ground! LOL he kept on swingin & swingin that axe, then got tired,


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

creativedesigns;580506 said:


> I have no idear how I came across those Minutty's vids on you tube, but that worker couln't get that stump out of the ground! LOL he kept on swingin & swingin that axe, then got tired,


lmao Enzo is a landscaper mastermind...no job to tuff.......


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

creativedesigns;580506 said:


> I have no idear how I came across those Minutty's vids on you tube, but that worker couln't get that stump out of the ground! LOL he kept on swingin & swingin that axe, then got tired,


those guys were actually working for me that day. enzo makes them wear his shirts like a b*tch. theyre really good workers...just not the owner


----------

